
Rumor: New Mac Mini Coming to Macworld 2009 - raju
http://blog.wired.com/gadgets/2008/12/rumor-new-mac-m.html
======
old-gregg
Jesus motherfucking christ... How could I have missed this:
<http://blog.wired.com/gadgets/2008/11/apple-adds-copy.html> This makes me
want to throw my MBP across the room.

~~~
ROFISH
Except that as of right now, it's only for HD content that has been purchased
from the iTunes Store. But it's only for specific content from a specific
location. A HDCP monitor isn't required for anything else.

(I know it's a 'not my problem' issue, but if you want something to happen
start blaming Big Content since this is their idea. Do you really think the
all the low-level engineers at Apple really want to go through all this effort
to benefit the consumer?)

------
inovica
I currently use a Mac Mini as a media center with a Panasonic projector. Its a
little slow playing HD movies, so I am looking forward to better graphics
support. I am concerned though that I might not be able to play iTunes movies
via it if they have DRM crippled the display port.

------
tialys
The Mac Mini is long overdue for something, but I'd be less surprised to see
something in the same ballpark, but new. They've left the mini alone too long
for just a simple update.

------
sspencer
Kind of interesting, but really it would have been a safe prediction even
without the supposed leak.

Now if there is a leak concerning the mythical OS X Netbook, I'm all ears...

------
axod
Maybe with this update they'll kindly address the following:

* When I run front row, and one of my kids accidentally presses a key it doesn't understand, don't exit frontrow!!! How is that a sane decision? I'd expect that sort of idiocy from MS Media center. Not from Apple.

* For the love of god please fix the idiotically bad Dolby 5.1 support (Or lack of it). Trying to get 5.1 output is ridiculously hard unless you stuff an actual DVD in the thing.

Apart from those 2 issues, I'm pretty pleased with my mac mini, higher
resolution output wouldn't hurt, and the wireless keyboard could do with a
little trackpad, but can't think of much else.

------
ambulatorybird
A better graphics chip and easier user-upgradeability would be nice. Even if
they had to make the unit a little taller, it would be a good tradeoff.

------
jimbokun
Could be Apple's way of addressing the recession. Give people a viable, lower
cost option to continue moving from Windows to Mac. People who were willing to
pay for a MacBook to move from Windows to Mac last year might be more price
sensitive next year.

------
antidaily
And let me guess - comes with Mini DisplayPort. And no new Displays yet (or
adaptors).

~~~
markbao
The new Mini DisplayPort adapters are insanely expensive. Since I need one for
my external monitor as well as presenting on a projector, I dropped a total of
$60 on the DVI and VGA adapters. Even worse for those who have to power their
30" screens with $100 adapters. :/

~~~
wmf
At the office we have some new MBPs and old ADC Cinema Displays, so you need a
$30 DisplayPort to DVI cable _and_ a $100 DVI to ADC converter. What a pain.

------
tocomment
$400 would be a better price point to really get their sales going.

------
sfk
Please wake me up when MacBooks start shipping with a matte 4:3 UXGA display.

~~~
MikeCapone
Widescreen is here to stay, I'm pretty sure.

~~~
axod
Until "Tallscreen" is released in 2015 or so.

Now get taller screens! Yes throw away all your existing screens, tall is in,
wide is out! buy buy buy!

~~~
wmf
I know you're joking, but I've heard that two 24" monitors rotated is a pretty
nice setup. Any monitor with a VESA mount (ahem Apple) can be pretty easily
rotated. A 1920-pixel-tall screen gives you room for huge editor windows.

~~~
cpr
You can buy VESA mounts from Apple for the pre-LED Cinema Displays. Don't know
about the LED-based 24" display, but I'd imagine so.

